# Do you still have your first cube?



## Hadley4000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you still have the first cube you ever solved?

I still have mine, don't really solve it now. It has had 3 different kinds of lube (Started off using WD-40, then used vaseline, THEN discovered silicone). So as you can imagine, it turns like crap. But, I still have it and am very attatched to it. Has great sentimental value to it.

I was talking to another cube friend of mine. We started at about the same time, around a year ago (But I'm faster than her), and she is the same way with her original.

Anyone else like that?


----------



## Ewks (Apr 7, 2008)

The first cube I solved was small kind of like a keychain cube but with out that key chain and it didn't have all the stickers anymore plus it popped a lot(and I don't mean the normal popping it popped so that one of the center pieces fell off). So I don't have it anymore I think I threw it away when I got a better one.


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 7, 2008)

I still have my first cube, it's busted and in a plastic bag, the core literally fell apart, but yeah, I don't think I'll ever get rid of it, at least, so long as I'm into cubing. Even if it didn't serve any sentimental value, I'm a pack rat.


----------



## SajberPinGu (Apr 7, 2008)

My first cube broke after like a year (it was the best one i have ever had)
I recently drilled it up and took the springs out for my megaminx (does that still counts as i have it? )

Always good to have spare pieces if you want to do a siamese or a 1x1x1


----------



## Lofty (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the core and my friend has the cubies 
The core was pre 2004 so has flat centers but the pieces were worn in making for smooth cubing so I put them on a newer core. The cube was given to a friend who doesn't cube as seriously after it became too loose...  Its the one seen in my youtube video "My cube"


----------



## MistArts (Apr 7, 2008)

I still use my first and only cube and average around 28-29 with it...


----------



## tim (Apr 7, 2008)

Of course, but it's impossible to get sub-60 with it. It falls apart, if you don't turn it very carefully


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 7, 2008)

My first cube was actually stolen... It was a white rubiks.com DIY, and I loved it. I still use my second cube, which I've been using for about 2 years. It's actually my main speedcube, and I haven't found a cube that I like better.


----------



## Karthik (Apr 7, 2008)

I do have mine.It is a very old cube(Probably 15 years old) and I don't use it these days for obvious reasons


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Apr 7, 2008)

The first cube I solved was my brother's, and he broke it, so no, I don't still have it.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 7, 2008)

I had one in 2002 or so, but it broke. I didn't know how to solve it back then. I got another one a year ago, but that broke 2 months later...


----------



## shelley (Apr 7, 2008)

I still have mine from 2004. It's still quite functional, but it's starting to pop more lately (it used to never pop), and I'm retiring it in favor of a newer, smoother cube.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Apr 7, 2008)

I smashed my first Rubik's cube about two days after I bought it. I threw my second Rubik's cube at a wall (and it broke into pieces) again within two days of purchasing it. I believe my 3rd through 15th Rubik's cubes suffered similar fates. But my 16th (or thereabouts) cube was a 1980's version tiled Deluxe Rubik's cube that I held onto for several years. At the time you could pick one up anywhere for cheap, and I had no clue they wouldn't be available in the future. When the tiles started falling off I threw it away only to find out I couldn't get another. 

Then it seems to me there were a lot of years where cubes simply weren't available. Every now and again a used one would turn up at a thrift shop or flea market, or some crappy clone would be onsale at Walgreens. Whenever I could find one I'd buy it. But invariably my kids (or their friends) would peel off the stickers and I'd throw the cube away only to wait years until I found another. 

I think the oldest cube I have now was purchased in 2000. It desperately needs new stickers, but I hate to change them because it's got the old logo that you never see anymore. It's so worn in that it turns like a dream. It's got flat centers but it never pops. It's not really my main cube - I keep it on my desk at work and play with it mostly when I'm on long boring phone calls with clients. But yeah, it's got a certain amount of sentimental value to me. Still, I sure wish I had that 1980's Deluxe Rubik's cube right now. It would be the most treasured cube in my collection.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 7, 2008)

The cubies and center caps from my first cube are the on the core of a type C green DIY, and the center is the core for the cubies and center caps for the pieces of the type C green DIY. The green core cube is by far my best cube for two hands, except it pops every 6 - 15 solves. The green cubies cube isnt very good, except it doesnt pop very much.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2008)

I still have mine from 1981. Some of you may have seen it at Chattahoochee - I was using it to show the difference between my crazy color scheme and the standard "Japanese" (and early American) color scheme (I'm not about to resticker my 1981 cube, so it has the original color scheme). It still works fairly well; I can do about 45 seconds on it. It pops fairly easily, but not too badly.


----------



## jonny guitar (Apr 7, 2008)

I used mine solely until last year when I went DIY It is a 1980 Magic Cube...one of the hand made ones from California. It is not only still very functional but it has the original stickers which are in pristine condition still after 25 years of use. It is the reason I sticker my cubes GWRY with red on top. Hefty cube too.

Lastly I lubed it all those years with vaseline and had no adverse effects.

My original revenge is still kicking too with the crazy colours or BYWO with red on top...I use an eastsheen now but it is my "bathroom 4x4"


----------



## K8 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I still have my beloved Dorothy!She is a fake rubik's cube with wrong color orientation though!(no wonder her cross mechanism was actually broken in 3 pieces! :S )

But my personal drama is that someone stole my bag with my new cube (Odette) in it!I hope he ends up with broken fingers!
So now I cube with granny-Tereza which pops on every solve...


----------



## Erik (Apr 8, 2008)

Yah parts of it...


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Apr 8, 2008)

I still have it though, i gave it a new core and a screw spring structure.


It was a 2004 or 2005 Rubiks brand cube...



It was for christmas because i saw that 8 year old kid or somehting solve it, in that spidey outfit....So i asked my mom for on and toook her months to find it


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, I do.

It's my 25th anniversary one and my best 3x3x3 cube.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 8, 2008)

yep, I tiled it and it's now my BLD cube


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 9, 2008)

yes i still do. its pretty nasty and i dont like to touch it now unless I have to. It locks up all the time, and its also pretty bad from all the experiments i ran on it to determine the best lubing method. Not to mention yellow tiles that are actually White because the color faded out from some unknown reason

i like that most of us have them  sentimental value? probably


----------



## Mason (Apr 9, 2008)

I lost my first cube on Friday, I think. It was a tragic accident.
I, being the idiot I was, left it in my block class, and I'm AM, so the PM class comes in and starts playing with it. Some idiot dropped it, and apparently all the cubes popped right out. They didn't know that you could put it back together, and even if it wasn't a good cube, I wanted to keep it, for sentimental reasons, as you say. I got my second cube a few hours ago. It was hell not having my own cube to use for a few days. I was using a friend's cube, which is not very smooth.


----------



## dChan (Apr 11, 2008)

My first cube is one my parents bought me one day after bugging them like hell about how I wanted to learn how to solve it(I had seen a news tidbit about some competition). I still have it but I tried to make it into a Siamese cube without knowing how to do it properly so now it is missing one edge which is why I put my old white DIY cubies on the center piece and now I have a sort of hybrid cube. It turns super fast but it pops too much so I only solve on it sometimes.


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Apr 13, 2008)

I longer have the first or second cube I solved. The second one blew away in a tornado. No, I'm not joking.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Aug 19, 2008)

i used it for a year lost it for a year and found it a week ago... and im still using it


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 19, 2008)

I would, but someone (*cough cough*) dropped it on the ground. It be broken now. I use 4 of its center stickers, 'tho...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2008)

YES! with one red sticker missing which I fixed with some electrical tape. My sister currently uses it. Its about 10 years old


----------



## TMOY (Aug 19, 2008)

I still have the old cube I got as a Christmas present in 1980. It's still in good shape, only the white center cap and two yellow stickers are missing (I haven't replaced them yet), but not as good as my DIY for speedcubing.


----------



## kemot_13 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, I still have my first cube. Cube belongs to my dad. This cube have around 20 years


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2008)

i left my in a chipoltle last summer. i wish i still had it, but i honestly don't even own a cube i hadn't purchased in the last 8 months as i've given away my old ones to friends for their use.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, both my first and second cubes are destroyed, my first cube was chewed to pieces by my dog, and my second cube was destroyed when my friend thought it would be smart to throw it 25 feet in the air...and not catch it.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 19, 2008)

My first cube was a cube I found in my closet. It was pretty tight and turned bad. It also had tiles which came off later. 

I lubricated it with petroleum jelly and then switched to silicone. Then one day on the bus I lost it . I was averaging ~1:45 then. 

That all happened in January. On February 17, 2008 I got a new storebought cube and it is my main cube now.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 19, 2008)

It is my OH cube now  and its pretty good, too


----------



## joey (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes 
*hugs cube*


----------



## brunson (Aug 19, 2008)

I got my first cube in 1982, when I was in 10th grade. It's long gone. I got another one in the 90's and found it in a box in my parent's attic. It was horribly, horrible stiff and all the stickers peeled off after about 2 weeks of use, so I pitched it and got a new one from Toys-R-Us. I wouldn't mind having my original cube, but I don't care about the other one.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 19, 2008)

Mine was stolen. But I stole it in the beginning so I guess karma got me.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 19, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> Mine was stolen. But I stole it in the beginning so I guess karma got me.


You stole a Rubik's Cube?! Hahah!! So funny!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 20, 2008)

My first cube was one I found in a cupboard that used to be my Mum's, from the 1980's. It's actually a fairly good cube, but there's so much dust and other gunk inside that slows it down.


----------



## shidonii (Aug 20, 2008)

My first cube is somewhere in Queensland (another state), I left it on my bed on a school camp when I thought it was in my bag. Quite a boring 24 hour bus ride


----------



## Bounb (Aug 20, 2008)

I somehow managed to leave mine on the bus. It was fairly unusual (I think), it was purchased in the UK (some years ago) but had the Japanese colour scheme and it had screws not rivets under the caps. It also had flat centers. It was Rubik's brand.


----------



## Lewis (Aug 23, 2008)

I still have my original cube, except I have modified it into a cuboctahedron by sanding the corners. It twisted horribly anyway.


----------



## Genie1048 (Aug 23, 2008)

yep still got it, all new stickers except for the logo, which is original


----------



## deco122392 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha! started this year' got me a target bought cube (rubik's brand ofcourse) and after much breakining in and sanding and lubing my mom hit its silky smoothness with a 2x4 and busted 2 edges. everything else actually worked better' and i got a new cube switched the peices out a(after proper sanding) and now its as good as my type a diy(also sanded and lubed. so tada two perfect cubes! what a wonderfull thing


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 24, 2008)

Ya I have only two Rubik's brand 3x3's. One of the two is my original cube which was store bought that i got during February vacation of 07. Its a good cube and I am able to achieve sub 20 on it when I get warmed up. The other cube is a Rubik's DIY cube I just recently got within this past week. Its a bit smoother than my original but they are both good cubes.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 24, 2008)

No. My Baby cousin stole mines.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 30, 2008)

I wish I still had my first cube. After the first week of learning how to solve it one of the centres fell off the core, so I threw it out 
Afterwards I realized it may have been valuable because it was probably a studio cube because of its colour scheme


----------



## Crickets (Aug 31, 2008)

No, lol wd-40 melted it. My 2nd cube which was also a store bought was my favorite cube, yes over my diy's too. But it got smashed on a youth trip. . .it was so sad. . .


----------



## Garmon (Sep 1, 2008)

I have it but it's broken, I never solved it.
First cube I ever solved, am using it right now, vasaline though


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

My first cube is my most precious cube.
Never going to do anything bad to it or sell it


----------



## choipster (Oct 17, 2008)

i have it in my house, though i gave it to my cousin, who lives with us. she never bothered to learn any algs for hte last layer though, so whenever i'm down in the basement, i'll always see it solved up to the F2L lol


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 18, 2008)

Sadly enough, my first cube got stolen *cries*


----------



## bearit (Oct 19, 2008)

I still have my first cube, however I don't use it much after I got better cubes, I still solve it occasionally but only when I'm feeling a bit sentimental.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 19, 2008)

My first cube is my main speedcube, pieces are anyway.


----------



## razorjumper (Oct 19, 2008)

my 1st cube got confiscated by teacher!! since the stickers peeled off and it was a horrible cube ( lubed with wd-40) i didnt bother to get it back. did sub 40 average on it!


----------



## Koen (Oct 19, 2008)

I only use my first cube


----------



## Cyber (Oct 19, 2008)

My first cube is still my main cube
even it is not DIY, it is popping,
and its stickers are shabby.

Ps. I have been cubing for 8 weeks
and reached avarage sub 30sec


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 19, 2008)

My first cube is dieing, sadly. I didnt use 100% silicone spray, so it had petroleum distilates, and the stickers are peeling and degrading. ITs super stiff too....so it went to cube heaven.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 19, 2008)

scottp45 said:


> My first cube is dieing, sadly. I didnt use 100% silicone spray, so it had petroleum distilates, and the stickers are peeling and degrading. ITs super stiff too....so it went to cube heaven.



*cries*
mine is next to me


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Oct 19, 2008)

I still have 2 with me and 2 that my mom has at her house along with pyrminx, snake, barrel? 5x5 etc. All which are from 1981.


----------



## Brett (Oct 19, 2008)

My first cube is still my only speedcube


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cube heavan, by the way, is on the shelf by the window o.0.


----------



## hoshyoto (Feb 13, 2009)

My first Rubik's was a Rubik's Game, the one with the pegs. I threw it away when I went away to school. Now, 20 years later, my kids are playing with cubes I am really wishing I had it back. : (


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have it as a keepsake, but I only solve it when I don't have another with me. It's old and stuff.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 13, 2009)

got one at 8, lost interest a month later, never seen it again

next cube bought at 17, broke in two weeks, same for the next one.

used the cube after that till i got a DIY on december 31 2008 and then 
gave it to a friend, who gave it to a friend of his, who gave it away, etc. like a chain letter.

my cube is going around the world. If you ever recieve an old storebought with cube4you stickers from someone, It might be mine


----------



## coolmission (Feb 13, 2009)

Some kid stole mine -.-


----------



## julesv (Feb 13, 2009)

I smashed mine on the floor... I thought there was a table


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, kinda, it's my girlfriend who have it, she loves cubing


----------



## SlapShot (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, I do. It's a wonderful puzzler knockoff. Hey, I was a poor 12 year old with a paper route. I was just happy to find one I had enough money for.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 14, 2009)

My first cube was stolen


----------



## maxcube (Feb 14, 2009)

I took apart my first cube and made a molecule for science class with the cubies. I'm sure that I could get it back if I asked my teacher.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 14, 2009)

my first cube was thrown on the ground, resulting in a massive explosion of pieces in every direction. i found all the pieces after a week of searching my room and glued the broken core back together. now i have it on its little black stand that it came with and it watches over all my fully functional cubes


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 14, 2009)

I still have mine. It sucks. Does everyone's first cube suck?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 14, 2009)

nahh i broke alot


----------



## Tetris Cube (Feb 14, 2009)

My first cube, a storebought lubed with vaseline. It was actually really good. I brought it to school and someone dropped it, and the pieces shattered. I've now moved on to new cubes and new lube, so it's all good.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2009)

my first cube was a famwealth lubed with wd40, it broke after i achieved sub 80


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 14, 2009)

I have kept my first cube (a cheap cube from the Gadget Shop I received as a Fathers' Day gift) as an example of how poor a cube can be in comparison to well made cubes.


----------



## Benc (Feb 14, 2009)

I still have my first cube and it's still my speedcube currently


----------



## Chillum (Feb 14, 2009)

I still have two original early 1980s cubes, one was my sister's and one was mine. They both suck


----------



## Thompson (Feb 14, 2009)

erm... My cousin tried juggling my cubes and my first cube fell and smashed on the floor. It was my storebought and was my best cube. I thought that this was no big deal that it smashed until I realized the core was boken. I was using that cube for a year. Good thing I have a type C now.


----------



## stoopid_monkey24 (Feb 15, 2009)

someone stole my first cube about two weeks ago =( but I am getting a new DS cube in about 2 weeks in the mean time I have a store bought cube lubed with silicone it is still a pretty good speedcube.


----------



## moogra (Feb 15, 2009)

Someone jacked mine. I had it on a table. I left for a minute. Then it was gone.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 15, 2009)

Playing with it right now.

<3 storeboughts


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 15, 2009)

My first Rubik's is a storebought Rubik cube, but then after 3 months it broke.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I still have my first Rubiks.com Cube. Use it for blindsolving as it never pops


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

nup- sold it.


----------



## finalfantasy2012 (Feb 16, 2009)

I still have my first cube. Or well my first cubing cube. What I mean is, the cube I learned to solve the Rubik's Cube with. It's only been a little over a year, I''ve restickered "Maria" like 10 times probably. I really hope that she breaks or I never lose her. For now she's my main speedcube, she turns quite smoothly and she's an alright cube overall.


----------



## Musturd (Feb 16, 2009)

finalfantasy2012 said:


> I still have my first cube. Or well my first cubing cube. What I mean is, the cube I learned to solve the Rubik's Cube with. It's only been a little over a year, I''ve restickered "Maria" like 10 times probably. _*I really hope that she breaks*_ or I never lose her. For now she's my main speedcube, she turns quite smoothly and she's an alright cube overall.



???


----------



## tlm1992 (Feb 17, 2009)

i still have my first cube, but one of the srews broke inside the core when i was tightening it up, so if it's moved, it falls apart


----------



## zippur (Feb 18, 2009)

i lent mine to my friend


----------



## Edmund (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, Rubik's Storebought with the worst possible stickers. Mine has vaseline and silicone in it. 
Im pretty attached to it.


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

I still use my very first storebought Rubiks Cube - I'm still waiting for my PayPal account to get verified. But the cube actually isn't that bad, its broken in very well (at that time I didn't know that you 'break in' cubes  ) and has got some silicone oil => I Love it, but the stickers are dying right now 

Alex


----------



## StI2ange (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I still have my first cube. It's a normal 3x3, but it sucks because i had vaseline in it and then put a little silicone. I didn't know at the time that it makes a super glue. It turns like crap now. I still have it though. I'm not gonna get rid of it.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

My first cube got disassembled and "hybrided" with alex yu's storebought. It's pieces are now on his core lol


----------



## Scigatt (Feb 18, 2009)

One of the springs of my first cube broke. The pieces of it are currently hybridized with D centers/A core as my backup cube.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep, I still have it but its broken. I dropped it in school and it shattered, the red center piece broke. Now its just propped up.


----------

